# Hope you all got out today!



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't do a lot of rabbit hunting, but I try to get out a few times each season.

Well today we must have timed it about perfectly. Fresh snow, bluebird skies... obscenely cold in the AM, but very comfortable in the PM.

We got out around 11 and hunted a 65 acre parcel till around 2. My buddy's beagles probably ran 15-20 bunnies in that time. They brought around 8 or 10 and I had shots at 6. Only put one in the bag with my single shot hammer gun, but hey, it was a good time.

Later in the day, I met up with my brother in Ionia County. We only had about 20 mins to kick through the brush with my GSP, but we moved 5 rabbits and had shots on 2. One more in the bag.

Just about the best single day of rabbit hunting I can remember.

KW


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

We hit the fields about 10 and worked them till 1. Flushed about 9 and only baged 2. Had a great time. We are going to let the property rest for 2 weeks and head back. We are the only ones that have access to it. Looking forward to another great hunt.


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

I didnt go today I went yesterday and we got 19 wow the most I've ever got in a single hunt about 2 1/2 hours 2 dogs and we left alot of rabbits still there it was crazy


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I would love to hunt where you guys are. I cant seen to beg a rabbit these last few times.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Fred Bear said:


> I would love to hunt where you guys are. * I cant seen to beg a rabbit these last few times.*


*
Freddie,

You and I must live in the same area!*

Fred


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fred Bear said:


> I would love to hunt where you guys are. I cant seen to beg a rabbit these last few times.


Where are you located let me know when you wanna hunt you can hunt with us we got alot of spots


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I'm in jackson and starting out a new dog. He's just 17 months old and I have a 6 month old beagle that I want to start a little. I would love to run my dog with a seasoned dog.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a 4 year old beagle that I've had out several times, sometimes he runs bunnies, but mostly he runs away :lol::lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

huston961 said:


> Where are you located let me know when you wanna hunt you can hunt with us we got alot of spots


Me too 

Have dog, will travel...


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fred Bear said:


> I'm in jackson and starting out a new dog. He's just 17 months old and I have a 6 month old beagle that I want to start a little. I would love to run my dog with a seasoned dog.


Well my dog is almost 12 months and my buddys dog is about 5 they both run good I live in the lapeer area


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

looks like you are about 2 hours from me. It would be tough to make a 4 hr round trip but I think about hitting you up some time. Thanks for the offer it would be fun.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Oh yea we got out Sunday with the GSP and got 3. Final was awesome, GSP held point so good i thought he was on a phez. Out shot the bunny!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

A group of us are heading out tomorrow morning, some with stick and string others with gun. The couple inches of snow predicted tonight should be good as long as it quits by around 9:00am tomorrow. It will be the first outting this year and we have a few more planned in Feb.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The snow is getting a little on the deep side here but I owe the youngest beagle a rabbit as I haven't shot one yet this season. Down to one dog to run now and rabbit sign is up a hair (pun intended) this year. Last weekend I filled my boot in the swamp before he jumped one and I couldn't stand still to wait for the shot. Not gonna do that this weekend.


----------

